# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  ATV/Quad bike tyres

## Hunteast

Any one suggest a supplier in Canterbury that are reasonable priced? Looking at 4 new tyres shortly for my Polaris. From a quick look online, the prices are closer to car tyres nowadays! Sign of the times?

----------


## Husky1600

Try Springlynne motorcycles, halfway between Ashburton and Methven. They often have some sort of Quad tyres on a deal.

----------


## Hunteast

Thanks, have two places now to check.

----------

